# Finally, my own journal! By Socrates



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm Socrates and I finally get my own journal here too :headbang: 
Everyone has probably already learned about my new sister, Isabella. 

My mom says that I still have some socialization issues and that it takes me some time to warm up to some people...Well I share my home with 4 teenagers and 2 birds and now Bella my new adopted chi sister. (I was supposed to get turkey and gravy and sweet potatoes for Thanksgiving and I got Bella :shock: ). I figure it took mom 21 years to fill her ark and she can just give me some time besides she claims that human children grow up and move out someday...I personally haven't seen any signs of this happening though.

Anyway, my mom and Jason are still my favoritest people in the whole world! The other three are nice to me and I like them but I'm Jason's little Boooda boy. Jason's great, when his band gets famous...I'm going to be his roady dog/mascot. I don't know what that is, but as long as it means I get to be with Jason I'm O.K. with that 8) 

Jason's last gig, I even got to go on stage with him...Well I kind of got on stage before (did anyone know that you can find comfy pillows in a drum?) and then when they started playing I was already on stage so I got to stay for the set :headbang: 

It's winter here so Jason and I don't go very far from home and I just stay home when he snowboards...Jeesh these humans are strange..leaving a heated comfy home to go play in frozen rain :dontknow: In the spring and summer it will be going and watching Jason swim and surf (I'm Jason's official little surfer-dude buddy) and camping with mom and the family. I love spring and summer and I will have so much fun watching my drama queen sister on her first camping trip  

until next time :cya:


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

First let me say that my mom is crazy, which will explain today. My mom went shopping after church today and bought a digital camera :roll: 

She has since decided that I have to be a model so she can learn how to use the thing! She also decided for whatever reason that Bella and I need to do pictures together :scratch: and we actually tried this but its hard to get in the same picture when you don't want your little sister touching you rotest: 

Oh mom also bought me a new coat because she bought Bella a new poncho, and shirt, but Jason saved me from having to wear the coat because Jason understands I am perfectly ok being the way nature intended...nakey 8) 

So now she has posted all the pictures on here I bet  This was actually fun watching mommy get flustered trying to figure everything out! She really can be silly sometimes.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Well Socrates has delayed jealousy problems or something! The past couple of days he has been very grouchy with Bella. He won't share the couch with her and their doggy romps in the park he was just grouchy and chased her off and ran all by himself.
This has happened just since she was feeling bad and took a couple of days off from walking because of her shots. It could have been that she was wearing one of her shirts and he wasn't clothed? All I know is we have to still work on this socialization thing with him. I guess it's one step forward, two steps back with Socrates.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Okay, for the most part Socrates is accepting that Bella has moved into the home, but he acts so funny in a passive/aggressive type of way. He's not mean or vicious to her but he steals her bones and hoards them with his. The other night he sat on hers while chewing on His!! 

I think that their running/playing at the park isn't as bad as I thought because I noticed both of them get kind of rough and tumble but no one yelps or cries or gets hurt, and no one is doing real nips or bites, just air bites or snaps.

If I put her blankies out for her, he is likely to lay down on them himself, even though he's not a blankie dog and has his own blankie that he doesn't care one whit about.

I haven't really been too hurried to correct any behaviors yet, except the stealing/hoarding bones because I thought it was best to let them sort out for theirselves which is more dominant and which is more passive and even when I do have to correct I am trying to work on positives rather than scolding or correcting most of the time. This has always been the best approach for Socrates so I'm sticking with what's worked in the past.

There have been positive things come from the tension of adding a new dog. Socrates is more willing to greet people, especially if he senses they are talking to Bella, he will actually go park himself in peoples laps that he never would have gotten close to before, so he's learning to greet people even if it's not the best reason and I actually got him to fetch and retrieve a rawhide bone the other night for several minutes. This is a brand new game for him! Oh well, enough rambling thoughts for one night.
Dec. 15, 2005


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

you write really funny , i enjoyed the journal :wink: xx


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks Nathalie, my dogs and kids are always willing to give me good material :lol:


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Saturday Dec. 18, 2005

Well, I don't really have a lot to say today, probably because of my sleep deprivation caused by Bella my little sister! Jeesh, I have only been able to get one or two good naps a day now with her around! 

She wants to play all day, it's always 'come on Sox, lets wrestle', or 'Socwatees, tag your it!', or 'hah, I got you!'. I mean, she just doesn't stop! Mom says it just shows that she really does love me and wants to be with me (well, of course she would love me! who wouldn't?) but a guy has to have his naps and his lounging around, not doing anything time!

Well it's late and we're waiting for mommy to go to bed, that's the only time Bella really naps, so I better get a nap myself...before Bella decides to wake up!

Oh, thought everyone might like to see one of my favorite people, Jason










:cya:


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, don't tell my sister Bella but I got my dogster page first!  

Yep, I'm all set, I think meeting new friends on the net is just what I've been looking for...don't have to go through that awkward "I don't know if I like you or if you're nice" stuff like meeting nose to nose. I really don't enjoy meeting nose to nose usually! Last time I met someone nose to nose, she MOVED IN!! 

Here's my dogster site http://www.dogster.com/?236971


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I enjoy reading your journal as well


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks Rylie and Madison's mom.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Okay, my mommy has done it again! I admit that I am getting used to Bella and I kind of like having someone to chase at the park, but NOW mommy has found some human puppies that she's gone all motherly about!! :? My mommy will let just about anyone or anything share our home  She says that it's only for a few days and that they aren't that bad, that she will make sure that they know to be nice.

Mommy was really busy today, so we didn't get to go to the park at all and then she started herding everyone to the room with the bath stuff in it...I knew that wasn't good so I just kept my distance and spent the time educating Bella about these kind of humans. She doesn't think she's ever met any of these kind  I'm just waiting because I WILL protest if she tries to let them move in like she did Bella. I mean there is a limit to my patience!


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Christmas Eve
Mommy was really busy today but in the evening we were watching movies and relaxing on the couch and I let mommy clip and file my nail...yep all of them on all four paws :angel7: I didn't even wiggle or whine and mommy was sooo happy that she gave me extra treats  

Mommy said that tomorrow is a special day and she would really like it if I dressed up. I'm gonna think about it, she did mention some special treats for good doggies...Hmmm!


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh boy am I stuffed. Well, I must have been very good this year because I got Turkey and stuffing and potatoes and a little pumkin and some sweet potatoes, oh and their were little tastes of ham.

I even wore my Christmas shirt for mommy, she was very happy with me and Bella today. We were very good with all those people around! I stayed close to mommy though, just to be safe.

Mommy was scolded by aunt yolanda for getting Dustin a drum set with a tamborine, harmonica, drum, and maracas. Aunt Yo said that mommy can keep it at her house for when Dustin comes over and stays with us. I'm getting used to Dustin and don't mind him as much as I used to, he's 7 yrs. old and loves to come over and play with his cousins. Dustin did play with the drum all day and he did come home with us to spend the night, but mommy told him that when the babies go to bed it's quiet time and no more drum for today.

The babies were really good too, I mean really good! They got food on all their clothes and hands and face and I tried to help clean them up  but mommy didn't think that was a good idea and said that she didn't need my help.

Aunt Dezi was surprised about the babies and asked mom how long are these ones going to be staying. My mommy just said that they had a home as long as they need one. Aunt Dezi doesn't understand why mommy does things like that but most of mommy's friends think it's really cool. Aunt Dezi must like babies though because she sure held on to the little one a lot today, and played with all of them.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

New Year's Eve 


well, we've decided to stay in on new year's eve this year. We went to a function last year that had fireworks and loud noises and people shouting, I was kind of scared around all those crazy people. 

This would have been a perfect quiet evening except for the bath. Mommy got cute and even tried to call it Doggie Spa Night, but it turned out to be bath, teeth brushing, nail clipping (mommy said we didn't need it this week, but she checked anyway), tear stain wipes and doggie cologne, oh and a minty doggie breath spray. 

My New Year's Resolutions are definitely going to include finding a therapist for mommy to help her get over this dunking doggies in water obsession.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, it's been a while since I worked with Socrates on some of his commands so while we were at the park I took advantage of the time and we worked on the "stay/wait" other people call it the long stay. He did even better than I expected! He used to come to me as soon as he saw me turn because he knew turning meant I was going to call him.
Today he waited the whole time and I even stood there looking at him for a few seconds before calling him! 
Wow, he is just about perfect in his obeying except we can't do sit/stay because Mr. high and mighty Socrates is too good to plant his butt on concrete and even on grass it is a chore (especially now when the grass is soo soggy from our rain). We have reached a compromise and he is allowed to do a standing "stay/wait" outdoors and we work on "sit/stay" indoors on carpet. 
What I won't do to appease my babies! :lol:


----------

